# Leaping sundogs



## Minho (27 Out 2011 às 00:36)

Um curioso fenómeno atmosférico. O brilho dos sundogs variam rapidamente em função da mudança de orientação dos cristais de gelo. A mudança súbita de orientação é provocada, segundo se crê, pela alteração do campo elétrico produzido por um Cb que se encontra abaixo do local de formação do sundog.







> Rather than distortions of droplets, perhaps these are "sundogs" or parhelia light patterns caused by aligned ice crystals. A changing e-field could rotate all the ice plates or needles, causing the sundog to suddenly change shape and position. Or less likely, perhaps some condensing droplets are changing size under e-field influence (growth/shrinkage of small droplets is known to be altered by strong electrostatic fields






Mais Informação:

 Link 

Link

Link


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2011 às 00:39)

Desconhecia por completo tal fenómeno, quem o captou devia mesmo perceber da coisa, porque acaso é complicado


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2011 às 19:53)

*Jumping Sundogs Over Thunderclouds*

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap111108.html

Que estranho...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Nov 2011 às 20:31)

*Re: Jumping Sundogs Over Thunderclouds*



Orion disse:


> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap111108.html
> 
> Que estranho...



Realmente...


----------

